# Healthcare in Germany



## Abizmo08 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm planning on moving to Berlin in the next 9 months and I am worried about how much I will have to pay for my prescriptions. I am currently covered 100% in Canada for a medication that costs $24,000 per year. There isn't a hope I can afford this in Berlin. 

My question is - How much of my prescriptions will be covered under public healthcare? I know it's different from case to case, I'm just looking for a rough estimate. I don't earn extraordinary amounts of money, so this is my biggest anxiety about moving.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The healthcare system has changed since I lived in Germany, but in principle, as long as you are working, you must be enrolled in one of the health care "Kasse". Normally, there was a flat fee arrangement for prescriptions - at the time something like 5 DM (it was a LONG time ago) but I'd be surprised if there isn't something similar in the current system.

You will have to find a doctor in Germany to prescribe for you and sometimes they use different medications for the same conditions, so be sure to allow for time for the system to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What will you be doing in Berlin? Doyou already have a job offer? If not, are you sure that you'll be eligible for public health insurance?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Usually public health care are part of social costs, 50/50 by employer and employee. (14% of brut salary / 2)
But if you 're not in a fix job ( Sozialabgaben ) you have to insure yourself, it 's expensive.
By earning more than E 450/month you have to pay social insurance cost, you 're covered.
F.I. AOK - Service für Unternehmen: Beitragssätze

Don't know about T&C of registration at public insurance, but usually the employer do it.
Data protection is very important, so nobody may ask for health problems or pregnancy etc.
Private insurances ask for health data by registration.


----------

